# what does tolkien want to communicate with hobbit characters?



## lillo9546 (Oct 18, 2022)

I always thought that Tolkien described the life of hobbits as the "real life" should be for him.

Perhaps he had come to the conclusion that he found that talking about Hobbits living that way should reflect society rather than a gray life, made of money, work culture and _rat race_?

What do you think is the message he wanted to leave us?
Why did he invent hobbits just like that, making clear distinctions with what We know as the mens lands??


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 18, 2022)

Humility, peace, and joy are the treasures Christians have always been taught to value over power and wealth. The hobbits seemed to live and breathe these values. They did not crave power or care for position, and even their desire for "wealth" was humble: they just wanted to be safe, warm and comfortable in their homes! 

Men, Elves, Dwarves, AND even Maia were the opposite; their lust for either glory, power, or wealth led to war, death, and other tragedies that injured the world. Therefore it required two little hobbits, with their innocent hearts, to overcome this evil propensity and reject the temptations of the One Ring. 

Thorin's most famous quote probably sums all that up: “If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world.”

I believe one of the chief morals of Tolkien's work was simply, "Be more like the hobbits."


----------



## lillo9546 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Umiltà, pace e gioia sono i tesori che ai cristiani è sempre stato insegnato a valorizzare il potere e la ricchezza. Gli hobbit sembravano vivere e respirare questi valori. Non bramavano il potere o la cura della posizione, e anche il loro desiderio di "ricchezza" era umile: volevano solo essere al sicuro, al caldo ea proprio agio nelle loro case!
> 
> Uomini, Elfi, Nani e persino Maia erano l'opposto; la loro brama di gloria, potere o ricchezza ha portato a guerre, morte e altre tragedie che hanno ferito il mondo. Perciò ci vollero due piccoli hobbit, con il loro cuore innocente, per vincere questa propensione al male e respingere le tentazioni dell'Unico Anello.
> 
> ...


This also is made crystal clear by the "hero's journey" structure: infact, hobbiton is presented to us as another "world" vs how the rest of middle earth is. (Like "ordinary" and "extra-ordinary" world)


----------



## Deimos (Oct 18, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Humility, peace, and joy are the treasures Christians have always been taught to value over power and wealth. The hobbits seemed to live and breathe these values. They did not crave power or care for position, and even their desire for "wealth" was humble: they just wanted to be safe, warm and comfortable in their homes!
> 
> Men, Elves, Dwarves, AND even Maia were the opposite; their lust for either glory, power, or wealth led to war, death, and other tragedies that injured the world. Therefore it required two little hobbits, with their innocent hearts, to overcome this evil propensity and reject the temptations of the One Ring.
> 
> ...


Well, except for Adelard Took, Angelica Baggins, Ted Sandyman, Lobelia and Lotho Sackville-Baggins, and the Hobbits who sided with Sharkey's men. 😉


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 18, 2022)

....I was HOPING no one would bring up those dang SB's! Foiled! 

But hey--no race is perfect, not even the Valar, amirite?


----------



## Deimos (Oct 18, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> ....I was HOPING no one would bring up those dang SB's! Foiled!
> 
> But hey--no race is perfect, not even the Valar, amirite?


'Zactly. 😉


----------



## Eljorahir (Oct 18, 2022)

lillo9546 said:


> What do you think is the message he wanted to leave us?
> Why did he invent hobbits just like that, making clear distinctions with what We know as the mens lands??



Page 3 of The Foreward to 'The Fellowship of The Ring', by JRRT:
*"As for any inner meaning or 'message', it has in the intention of the author none. It is neither allegorical nor topical."*

Definition of 'Allegory' (looked it up just to be sure I understood the word): _a story, poem, or picture that can be interpreted to reveal a hidden meaning, typically a moral or political one._

So, as far Tolkien's intended "message", I think he just wanted to tell us a story. No message intended.

However, in my opinion, this certainly doesn't preclude the readers from finding meaning on their own account. From the Hobbits I'm happy to take some life lessons:
--Get outside more,
--Be a little Tookish and go on an adventure every now and then,
--maintain your friendships and always look for new ones,
--never pass up the opportunity to view a nice fireworks display,
--if you can get them, eat six meals every d... Oh, wait, this one might be a bad idea.


----------



## Radaghast (Oct 18, 2022)

lillo9546 said:


> I always thought that Tolkien described the life of hobbits as the "real life" should be for him.
> 
> Perhaps he had come to the conclusion that he found that talking about Hobbits living that way should reflect society rather than a gray life, made of money, work culture and _rat race_?
> 
> ...


_The Hobbit_ was just a "fairy story" about a well-fed and well-to-do hobbit, who is content to sit on his porch all day, blowing smoke rings and eating seed-cakes, until he is dragged into a dreaded adventure and made to see what the world outside the Shire is like. In the process, and with the aid of a magic ring, he becomes the hero.

Tolkien expanded upon this idea in _The Lord of the Rings_, though the magic ring became something evil that had to be destroyed instead of used to do heroic deeds.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 18, 2022)

_I desired dragons with a profound desire._

Tolkien wanted to meet dragons, and elves, and dwarves. In Bilbo, he was able to meet, and befriend them. Well, maybe not "befriend" Smaug -- but at least talk with him.

Perhaps there's some "applicability" there for us, too.

Good inaugural posts, lillo9546 -- and welcome to the forum! If you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, don't forget our New Members forum:








New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------

